# Is it illegal to buy SAPI (Body Armour) plates?



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

I've scanned the net a wee bit and I can't find a conclusive answer if I can buy SAPI plates legally or not? Any info on the topic?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

There are no federal law restrictions.
Laws vary from state to state. 
I have assorted vest up to level4a. 
I was on a tactical team for 10 years.
Some were issued, paid for by fed grant, and registered to me. So, they were mine and went with me when i retired.
I did buy two i think, they came from gall's, it was a private sale not through the dept. No questions were asked.
Just because you can order something does not mean it is legal to posses where you are. Check you state laws.
In this state, if you commit a felony while wearing a vest their is a sentence enhancement of about 10 years.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks SOCOM, Guess 'llI relook at selling my 2 sets then. I'd hate for someone to do something stupid with plates I sold them. To riskey, but I did want to buy me another USP Tactical with the funds though!


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

There is no law against it.

Your charges go up exponentially if used in a crime though.
Other than that stay safe.
Keep the carrier clean! I wash mine once a week. Once it starts to smell............ you will never get the funk smell out.

Just saw you wanted to sell yours. 

Cheers


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Short answer: No


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Ny has laws making it a crime to use body armor during the commission of a crime.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah I have two extra sets I would be willing to sell if the right price came into mind.


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

Like SOCOM said. It depends on the state. Some states have regulations set that you can own anything up to level IIIA without "permission" But require a letter from the Sheriff's department before legally purchasing level III and up. NC had a provision like that when I lived there. But Im not sure if it is still that way. 

So check the laws in not only the state where you live, but also where the purchaser is if they are out of state.


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

Jager - check you PM box.


----------

